# Expired certo question



## free-2-b-me (May 9, 2005)

I have 9 - 2 pouch boxes of liquid certo that expired July 2008 . I kept it thinking I was going to use some of it this year for strawberry jam . Well that plan fell through because the weather here is so rainy that my strawberry crop is next to nothing 
I was wondering if I should keep it or toss it out . They are sealed pouches so I don't see how it'll go bad . Does it lose it's gelling power or something ? Any thoughts ? Certo is not cheap so I really hate to throw it out .


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

I would use it. I doubt it went bad. most of the time they have to put an expiration date on things 'just because' not for any legit reason. like canned food.


----------



## Seagrape (Aug 4, 2008)

The dates on food and drug products is a "freshness date". Once that date passes, it means the product is no longer freshly made. Those dates keep retailers from selling us stuff that may be several years old plus once that date is passed, the manufacturer is no longer liable for it--it's "use at your own risk" after that. 

Back to the Certo paks--they are probably still OK and will do what they are supposed to do. I've read that the dry pectin does deteriorate to some extent over a year or two and may not jell properly if it's too old. Foods do lose nutrients as they age, as well as flavor.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i think i had some go bad once. if i remember correctly, it gelled up thick in the pack and didn't work well. i wouldn't squander good fruit on an iffy pack of certo.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

lol, that said...i have a few gallons of black raspberries in the fridge and i just checked the dates on my certo. i have one pack that expired last july and one box that expired in february. i'm going for it.


----------



## free-2-b-me (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for all your input . I was also concerned about wasting the fruit if it didn't work - but then again - i have no fruit !!!!! At the most it probably wouldn''t gel .


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Then you would have Syurp- not so bad.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Old Certo won't work as well as fresh - I learned that from experience. The syrup was good, tho! But 1 year from the freshness date shouldn't matter. I was using stuff that was several years past the date.


----------



## free-2-b-me (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Wind in Her Hair - I don't think that soft drink jelly would get eaten here - although I just remembered I do have some blueberries in the freezer that need to be used up . They would eat that . I could make one batch and that would tell if the certo was still viable . Thanks for making me think . 
If it does then I could do some thimbleberry jelly in September when they come on .


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> have you tried making "Soft Drink" jelly? .....


Okay, I am going to need the recipe for that!
I would use the certo. Jam that doesn't set makes great BBQ glaze!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

When my son & nieces were teens, I made mtn dew jelly...they loved it and it was not bad...lemony.


----------



## Wannod (Aug 9, 2020)

DQ said:


> I would use it. I doubt it went bad. most of the time they have to put an expiration date on things 'just because' not for any legit reason. like canned food.


In July 2020 i had 3 packs of 2 certo liquid that was expired about 3-4 years. I was making Rhubarb jam and not sure if i should use the old expired certo liquid.
I decided the heck with it and threw one pack of 2, in the pot. Not sure if I was going to be throwing the Strawberry 🍓 Rhubarb out if it remained liquid like but to my surprise it worked. It thickened up nicely.
I had a fare amount of Strawberry 🍓Rhubarb so even if the Certo was fresh i would not of know how many packs to add. It was my first attempt making Strawberry 🍓 Rhubarb jam


free-2-b-me said:


> I have 9 - 2 pouch boxes of liquid certo that expired July 2008 . I kept it thinking I was going to use some of it this year for strawberry jam . Well that plan fell through because the weather here is so rainy that my strawberry crop is next to nothing
> I was wondering if I should keep it or toss it out . They are sealed pouches so I don't see how it'll go bad . Does it lose it's gelling power or something ? Any thoughts ? Certo is not cheap so I really hate to throw it out .


In July 2020 i was attempting to make Strawberry 🍓 Rhubarb jam and noticed my Certo liquid expired 3-4 yrs ago but i decided to give it a try so i threw a pack of 2 in pot and it worked, it thickened up.. my first attempt making jam was successful even with old expired Certo liquid


----------

